# Farbfoto zu Schwarz/Weiß-Foto mit Wellenrand



## downset (29. April 2005)

Wie kann man ein normales Bild (Farbfoto) zu einem Schwarzweißbild konvertieren, dass zum einem diesen alten wellenförmigen weißen Rand hat (wie früher halt) und zum anderen einen leichten Gelbstich beinhaltet?

Gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial oder Filter dafür?


Gruß

jens


----------



## extracuriosity (29. April 2005)

Bunt zu schwarz weiss machst du, indem du die Sättigung verringerst, bzw. dir das Tutorial "Graustufen wie die Profis" (auf http://www.tutorials.de bei den Tutorials) ansiehst. 
 Zum Gelbstich: eine gelbe Ebene über das Bild, den Verrechnugsmodus auf Farbe klicken  und die Deckkraft verringern.


----------



## downset (29. April 2005)

Danke. Und wie mache ich das mit dem wellenförmigen weißen Rand am besten?


----------



## Jacka (29. April 2005)

Ich würde eine Wellenlinie mit dem Pfadwerkzeug erstellen und über den
Rand des entsprechenden Bildes legen..

Oder mit Brushes:
Schau dir dazu mal dieses Tutorial auf qxm.de an:
Link

Hoffe das Hilft dir!


----------

